# Goanna



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 2, 2009)

ok ive had snakes for over 10 years but never had a lizard...ive caught plenty but never kept one.

after seeing a 2mtr goanna at a friends place the other day it has got me thinking about them.. i remember hearing that goanna was the aboriginal name so its some form of lace monitor im guessing ..

how many diferent types of goanna's are there? i wouldnt mind having one with bright colours if there is a such thing

and it has to be big i dont like little lizards...

any sujestions?


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 2, 2009)

get a bells or a perenti


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 2, 2009)

dtulip10 said:


> get a bells or a perenti


 

nice i googled them and they are good looking with nice markings however no colour..


----------



## ladybredli (Dec 2, 2009)

Yellow Spotted Monitor might be your cup of tea then, personally they're one of my favourites.

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_SFIcVhKTzds/SHIBpELIl3I/AAAAAAAAB0M/SkqAcIN_siw/DSC_3888.JPG

Not sure how you can say a Bells Lacy has no colour either...what colours are you expecting?


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 2, 2009)

ladybredli said:


> Yellow Spotted Monitor might be your cup of tea then, personally they're one of my favourites.
> 
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_SFIcVhKTzds/SHIBpELIl3I/AAAAAAAAB0M/SkqAcIN_siw/DSC_3888.JPG


 

thats very nice too but still not as much colour as i was hoping for, arnt there some ones with red chests and green down their sides?


----------



## ladybredli (Dec 2, 2009)

I think you're thinking of an Eastern Water Dragon.

To my knowledge, theres not really any Goannas/Monitors in Australia that display that specific colouring. I could be wrong, but I don't think so.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 2, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> thats very nice too but still not as much colour as i was hoping for, arnt there some ones with red chests and green down their sides?



Not a water dragon?


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 2, 2009)

i dont mind this one







and these are the colours i like on this one but how big do they get.. i know this is only a hatchling 




Varanus rosenbergi


----------



## ladybredli (Dec 2, 2009)

Rosenbergs get to 1.2 on average and Gouldii get to roughly the same


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Dec 2, 2009)

ladybredli said:


> Rosenbergs get to 1.2 on average and Gouldii get to roughly the same


 

awesome sound like ill go with the Varanus rosenbergi 

so now how do i get one and can i get it on my standard reptile permit in qld?


----------



## webcol (Dec 2, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> thats very nice too but still not as much colour as i was hoping for, arnt there some ones with red chests and green down their sides?



Maybe look into a male eastern water dragon then- they grow big, and have colouring


----------



## ladybredli (Dec 2, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> awesome sound like ill go with the Varanus rosenbergi
> 
> so now how do i get one and can i get it on my standard reptile permit in qld?


 
Called the EPA and ask, someone from QLD would be better equipped to answer this for you.

We can't keep Rosenbergs in Vic currently, which sucks cause they're my favourite monitors


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 2, 2009)

trickedoutz31 said:


> awesome sound like ill go with the Varanus rosenbergi
> 
> so now how do i get one and can i get it on my standard reptile permit in qld?


 
Be aware that varanus rosenbergi isn't bred in large numbers, so you may have trouble finding hatchlings for sale (although they come up now and then). Also be aware that as adults, most individuals lose a lot of their bright hatchling colours, and become rather drab.

I suggest that you do some reading up on all of Australias monitor lizards, and find out which ones are readily available for sale first, before making any further decisions.

Also, as far as I'm aware, 'goanna' isn't an Aboriginal name. It's a corruption of the word 'iguana', and was started by white settlers.


----------



## jinin (Dec 2, 2009)

As previously said.... Rosenbergs Monitors arent commonly bred and only produce small clutches... i would own 1 sand monitor and hes a beast! hes got decent colouring too... doesnt grow all that large and cna be kept on a basic licence in NSW! If your looking for some colouring and want to purchase a pair right now... than go for the Mangrove monitor, they are mainly black but have nice looking blue lines and dots along their body... there is a cheap breeding pair up for sale at the moment for $2500.... if your interested and think their your type of monitor please PM me and i will give you the gentlemens details.


----------



## ladybredli (Dec 2, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Be aware that varanus rosenbergi isn't bred in large numbers, so you may have trouble finding hatchlings for sale (although they come up now and then). Also be aware that as adults, most individuals lose a lot of their bright hatchling colours, and become rather drab.
> 
> I suggest that you do some reading up on all of Australias monitor lizards, and find out which ones are readily available for sale first, before making any further decisions.
> 
> Also, as far as I'm aware, 'goanna' isn't an Aboriginal name. It's a corruption of the word 'iguana', and was started by white settlers.


 

Good point Serpenttongue, I saw a rosenbergi for sell on RDU perhaps 2 or so months ago and I believe it was priced at around 1600. In all honestly, I wouldn't start with a large monitor myself, especially if you haven't kept any kind of lizards before. I would start with one of the smaller species, such as a Spiny-Tailed/Ridge Tailed, Pygmy Mulga etc. They are easier to look after and care for while you are still learning about monitors in general. But hey, its completely your choice. 

As Serpenttongue said, they do lose their colouring as adults, as majority of monitors and really, majority of reptiles do.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 2, 2009)

In QLD you can keep them on a reccy licence.

But if you want somehting bigger than a bluey, and with lots of colour- a nice Gippsland Water Dragon might be up your alley- there is one on herptrader with amazing colour.

And an Accie would cover all your bases too- it is a monitor, has sweet colours and a pretty little pattern and they look cool.

Just sayin'


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's a fairly ordinary pic of a heath monitor (Rosenberg's) I found in January. 
As you can see, it's pretty uniform grey, not as colourful as the pic of the juvi you put up.


----------



## jinin (Dec 2, 2009)

generally they all end up that colour...its sad but its just the circle of life, comes with old age. 8[ :cry:


----------

